# Walt's Campaign Journal (update 6/13)



## WaltThelaElf (Jun 15, 2005)

I decided to stop lurking and put up a campaign journal so that I could read this later.

 So, I'm a kid just finished with his Freshmen year at college, going back home for the summer.  A few friends decided to start up the old D&D group and play a few games with me as DM.  None of us have serious Jobs, but I figure we might meet once/twice a week to prevent any DM Burnout.

The group currently is two friends, M & A- who I have told to create three lvl2/3 characters together to form a party.  The plan is to pull the 'three-headed monster' trick we did when our group was in its lean period before I left: two guys all have equal ownership of the three characters they create and participate in all actions.  However, in combat the guys play only one char and then have the third be either a split focus or under a certain 'hat'  It's odd, but it works- at times both guys will argue both sides of an issue as the three characters.  Drama Geeks- Very odd indeed!

They told me that they have their classes decided- a Fighter (tank), a Cleric (healer), and a Monk (sneaks).  No trap-finding abilites and very little magic/ranged combat ability, but would be a bear to thump around in combat.  The campaign world isn't really set yet- I gave myself about three days advance knowledge.  I know I could improv an entire session by having a roaming thief unite the group.  But I did come with an adventure in mind- 

 The Lost Underground University
by Mark

 I figure that this sprung into mind because of my issues at college (fark ding Comp Sci for Engineers!).   The hook is that an NPC Elven Mage {Ea T'uukla} has found references to a former colleague’s whereabouts and hires the PCs to investigate while he heals a broken leg.

 Forty years ago the Gnomic Professor of Alchemy left the Magic College in a huff because of disagreements with the administration about the teaching of magic.  Going into a secret cave system he created his own college dedicated to non-magical technological advancement.  Charismatic, he took about 150 students (~90 Gnome 35 Dwarf 50 Human 5 Half-Elves) with him to study the skills of creating Clockwork servants and creatures.

 However, while the college thrived, slowly students started to disappear; he said that they 'flunked out', while more and more Clockwork machines were created...

 *The characters travel overland through a forested hill (25% chance of Encounter per day with two days travel) to find the cave system eaten out by a stream.  The stream provided a water source for the college and has after 40+ years and an earthquake broken into the college (20% Possible non-magical Cave Dwelling Animal encounter)

 *Following the stream into the cave leads to an underground lake.  A Spot check (DC20 or Search check (DC20) leads to a piece of brass pipe right in front of a small climbable tunnel (Climb DC 15) that leads into the broken wall of a well cleaned half-circle room that looks like/is a bathroom with plumbing.  There is an iron door that has a non-working gear system to open (Disable Device/Open Lock DC 15) with no issue, or can be pushed open (STR check DC 19).  No encounters otherwise.

 *The door leads out to a hallway with seven doors on each side.  Above the hallway is a drive shaft that travels the length of the hall like a spine (Disable Device 18 to jam, 22 to open every side door).  Each side door (same DC as first Door) leads to a Dorm Room-

 +Dorm Room: 75% one bed 25% two beds, with loot of 2d4 silver pieces per bed and a 2% chance of Yuramieh's Journal.  Any one-bed Dorm Room encountered has a worktable with a tiny toy and well organized metalwork tools.  25% chance of Clockwork Flying Toy, 10% chance of Clockwork Servant. The First room with one bed will always feature a Flying Toy.  The Toy features a light aqua diamond gem in the middle (spot DC 8 search DC 5).  The first character to mess with the toy must make a Will Save (DC 10) or be drained a 0-level spell slot.  If there is no spell slot available then instead of Will Save, 1d4 subdual damage (Fort DC 16 half) is dealt.  The Toy sputters to life!

  [Clockwork Flying Toy
 [Tiny Construct
 [(2d10) 14 HP
 [Int +0
 [Speed 5ft Fly 30ft (good)
 [AC 16 (+2 size +2 Dex +2 natural)
 [Attack Yank +3 Melee
 [Dmg 1d3
 [Face 2.5-2.5 Reach 0ft
 [SAtk Improved Grab, Shocking Pinch
 [SQ Elec Weakness (x2 dmg from Electric sources)
 [Saves Fort +4 Reflex +6 Will -
 [Abl Str 10 Dex 15 Con 10 Int - Wis - Cha -
 [Feats WFocus: Pincher, Blindfight, Dodge
 -----------
 [Climate/Terrain: Any Technological
 [Organization 1-3 Crew 3-9 Task Force or 10-50 Swarm
 [CR 1/2
 [Treasure: (special)
 [Alignment: Thoughtless
 [Advancement: 3-5 HD (Tiny) 4-8 (Small)
 [
 [The Clockwork Flying Toy is a complex construct of a mad genius.  Powered by a stone in
 [the center, it only needs a kick-start to begin to be powered by an unknown source.  The
 [Flying Toy will normally be tasked to do certain jobs- observe, sentry, repair- or will be
 [left to wait until started.  Gem in the middle is worth 70gp once removed, but touching or
 [appraising it will cause it to feed on the magical auras and re-start itself- if 7 or more
 [damage is done by electricity the gem explodes- no affect, but no more gem either.  Any 
 [unknown intruder will be defended against when it wakes up unless control rod is
 [brandished. 
 [
 [Imp. Grab: See MM.  Can only hold certain part (-20 to grapple) but if not batted away
 [will [do Shocking Pinch
 [Shocking Pinch: Does 1d6 Electric Damage if character is hit with Yank and held
 [afterwards.
 [Aura Feed: If not started, Will Save (DC 10) or be drained a 0-level spell slot.  If there is 
 [no spell slot available then instead of Will Save, do an automatic 1d2 subduel damage 
 [(Fort DC 16 resist)
 [Robotic Skills: Open Locks, Knowledge (Mechanics), and Repair/Disable Device at +10 
 [however only roll d10 to determine result.

 +The Toy will Attack PCs for the first few rounds, then will attempt to escape- doors open when the toy approaches within 5ft, springing to life (can be opened with no problem).  It will attempt to fly down the hallway to enter the Main Hall West and alert the other Clockwork creatures.

 *The door at the end of the hallway leads to the Main Hall West.  Main Hall West is another half-circle, round edge facing west.  The edge of the circle has five doors, 1 North, 1 NW, 1 West, 1 SW, 1 South.  PCs exit the NW door- all other doors lead to identical Dorm Hallways, except the ending public bathrooms don't lead to the cavern system.  Above the doors is a hidden system of gears.  (20 to Spot, Disable Device DC18 to jam, DC23 to open all five doors).  In the focal point of the room is a large sunken dining area surrounded by 8 pillars.  The Dining area is two circles of 10 tables with space enough for six to eight chairs each.  As they enter the room, and the Toy has not escaped, make a single Aura Feed attack.  If successful, all the crystals around the room hanging from the ceiling light up (low light vision) and the larger lights in the dining area flicker.  Make this check again if the PCs enter the dining area- the crystal lights will turn on, making for well-lighted conditions.  Dining area has no treasure other than tarnished old plates and silverware and a large tapestry worth 15gp  Around the Main Hall West there is an open area to the east, to Main Hall Center.  To the north is the edge of the Lounge and to the south close to the dining hall is a normal gear-door to the Kitchen:

 +Kitchen has Kitchen implements, rotten food, and a Clockwork Cook with an attending group of Clockwork Servants.  Treasure Chest (search DC 14 spot DC 20) has pay chest for more food worth 25+d10gp Open Lock DC 18 Burst DC 15

 +Entering room requires another Aura Feed check- success starts the Clockwork Cook and 1d3 Clockwork Servants

  [Clockwork Servant
 [Small Construct
 [(3d10) 22 HP
 [Int +1
 [Speed 20ft
 [AC 14 (+1 size +1 Dex +2 natural)
 [Attack Slam +0 Melee
 [Dmg 1d6-1
 [Face 5-5ft Reach 5ft
 [SAtk -
 [SQ Elec Weakness (x2 dmg from Electric sources)
 [Saves Fort +4 Reflex +2 Will -
 [Abl Str 10 Dex 13 Con 10 Int - Wis - Cha -
 [Feats Blindfight
 -----------
 [Climate/Terrain: Any Technological
 [Organization 1 Butler, 2-6 Crew, or 10-100 Army
 [CR 1
 [Treasure: (special)
 [Alignment: Thoughtless
 [Advancement: 4-6 HD (Small) 7-9 (Medium) 10-14 (Large)
 [
 [Created to serve its master's needs, not to defend- but it will when commanded to.  Powered 
 [by a stone in the center, it only needs a kick-start to begin to be powered by an unknown 
 [source.  The Servant will normally be tasked to do menial tasks- lift, move, clean, approach, 
 [say a certain small phrase- or will be deactivated.  Gem in the middle is [worth 80gp once 
 [removed, but touching or appraising it will cause it to feed on the magical  auras and re-start 
 [itself- if 11(half) or more damage is done by electricity the gem explodes- no affect, but no 
 [more gem either.  It will wait for orders from the holder of the Control Rod when started.
 [
 [Aura Feed: If not started, Will Save (DC 10) or be drained a 0-level spell slot.  If there is 
 [no spell slot available then instead of Will Save, do an automatic 1d2 subduel damage 
 [(Fort DC 16 resist)
 [Robotic Skills: Profession: Servant +12, however only roll d10 to determine result.

 [Clockwork Cook
 [Medium Construct
 [(4d10) 35 HP
 [Int +1
 [Speed 30ft
 [AC 13 (+1 Dex +2 natural)
 [Attack 4 Knife attacks +5
 [Dmg 1d4+3
 [Face 5-5ft Reach 5ft
 [SAtk -
 [SQ Elec Weakness (x2 dmg from Electric sources)
 [Saves Fort +4 Reflex +2 Will -
 [Abl Str 13 Dex 13 Con 10 Int - Wis - Cha -
 [Feats Blindfight, Multi Attack
 -----------
 [Climate/Terrain: Any Technological
 [Organization 1 per Kitchen-aid
 [CR 3
 [Treasure: (special)
 [Alignment: Neutral
 [Advancement: 5-8 HD (Medium) 9-11 (Large)
 [
 [Created by a technical master to be the best cook around with no sense of smell, this 
 [multi-armed construct will defend its kitchen from other cooks/thieves.  Will not leave its
 [kitchen unless commanded to from the command rod; if left to its own devices, it will
 [create a meal out of available foodstuffs to be served at 8:00, 12:30, 17:00, and 21:30. 
 [Intelligent enough to order Servants through chirped commands, it doesn't trust those
 [untrained amateurs alone, much less humans which may usurp its position.  Powered by a
 [stone in the center, it only needs a kick-start to begin to be powered by an unknown
 [source.  The Gem in the middle is worth 120gp once removed, but touching or appraising
 [before doing so will cause it to feed on the magical auras and re-start itself. 
 [
 [Aura Feed: If not started, Will Save (DC 10) or be drained a 0-level spell slot.  If there is 
 [no spell slot available then instead of Will Save, do an automatic 1d2 subduel damage 
 [(Fort DC 16 resist)
 [Robotic Skills: Cooking +12, roll d10 to determine result

  +The Kitchen Cook will defend its Kitchen to the death.  The first turn it will attempt to chirp an attack command to the servants in the kitchen and they will join in the defense the next round.  Otherwise they just stand there waiting for a command.  If the Cook is defeated the Servants will continue to attack.

 *If the adventurers move into the Main Hall Center, they will see close to the dining area the Lounge- a semi-secluded section in an alcove just off between Main Hall West, the Entrance Hall, and the Main Hall Center.  There is a fireplace with no fire and multiple comfy chairs with technical manuals and textbooks strewn around.  In the center there is a large clock sticking out of the floor that does not tick or drain the characters- it is stuck on 0319.  If the entrance drain was not resisted in Main Hall West do an Aura Feed check to turn on all hanging ceiling lights.  To the North is the Entrance Hall and to the South is a closed Gear Portcullis that leads to the Workshop.  To the East is an open space that leads to Main Hall East

 *The North is the Entrance Hall.  It curves to the east, and central is a statue that when activated (make Aura feed check) will always turn to face the closest party member- it will take no other actions.  Disable Device DC20 to Jam.  On the curving NW wall there is a group of silvery man-shaped Clockworks holding axes.  They do no actions when activated.  To the east, up the stairs, the gate to the outside is blocked, the gear shut and (after investigating the wheel house) the mechanism to open it destroyed.  Furthermore beyond the gate the pathway is caved in.

 *If the PCs move into Main Hall East they will first see the Lecture Auditorium- a sunken open-air thrust stage that has seats at 120 degrees from center stage.  Behind is two tapestries worth 5gp each that depict an idyllic group of dwarfs, men, and gnomes holding wrenches.  Further inside is a large open area- there are groups of stone pillars that are set apart with curtains that isolate the ‘class’ from the inside.  Any of the eight ‘classrooms’ can have one of the following:

 1- A half-completed Large Clockwork Servant 
 2- A mostly-finished Medium Clockwork Flying Toy without a stone but with a dwarf-sized seat and levers
 3- 2d4 non started Tiny Flying Toys with puzzles to solve for each (will not attack while puzzles not completed)
 4- (Search DC18) 3d6 Gems of 50gp quality
 5- Nothing but a chalkboard saying ‘ESCAPE!!!’ multiple times in gnomic, dwarven, and common
 6- Schematics for a medium-sized Clockwork machine man shaped but with an axe.
 7- An unfinished clockwork ‘crossbow’ with no sort of loading.
 8- The pieces to create a two-legged Clockwork machine with an under-slung heavy pincher and a precise claw hand.

 *Also to the south is a locked door (Open Lock DC20, Burst Str Check 20) to the Gear Gate room

 +Gear Gate Room- non-started 1d4 Tiny Flying Toys and a single Servant.  Servant will not defend.  In room a Spot DC 24 or Search DC 20 will find a lever that when pulled will send the giant gear into the room and unblocking the Workshop

 *If the Workshop is explored, the PCs will see a room where there are seven tables with half-built or mostly built servants, parts for flying toys of differing sizes, and parts of a large claw arm.  To the side there is a large bin of parts used and new and a table for tools.  To the south is a door to the lower levels, and to the east is a door to the Headmaster’s Hall.

 This is all for now... more of this dungeon next time I update and I'll put in the begining how my Players fight through the obstacles.


----------

